# Die Vecna Die!



## the Jester (Mar 4, 2004)

Can anyone post a rough summary of the plot of this module?  I've been thinking of adapting it to my epic-level game (changing all the names and places to match my campaign, natch) but haven't been able to track it down.  I'm thinking of tying it into the Dead Gods module somehow... (I did find a copy that was only about 45% complete... yugh, that doesn't help at all.)  

Feel free to use 



Spoiler



tags.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 4, 2004)

bought it. but never even looked inside.

here is a link to amazon....a few people go into detail in their reviews..

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0786916621/inktomi-bkasin-20/ref=nosim/102-2790330-3348152


----------



## Liolel (Mar 4, 2004)

It strechs over three diferent tsr campaign settings (greyhawk, ravenloft, and planescape), and angered fans of at least two of them by breaking the cannon for those settings. Not only that but when it was written the designers for those settings were not consulted. Its sparked many message board agruments over whether its cannon or not.



Spoiler



The basic plot is that vecna is trying to become a god. He lures Iuz to ravenloft where vecna steals Iuz's power and escapes ravenloft and Vecna somehow enters sigil while he had the power of a god.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 5, 2004)

But if you are customizing it for your campaign it's a cool adventure.

How much detail do you want?


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmmm, just a guess, but, I would say it roughly has to do with VECNA DIEING or BEING DIED!

Or atleast that would seem to be the premise...


----------



## Wycen (Mar 5, 2004)

From memory, it goes something like this.

Vecna is trying to escape Ravenloft and has figured out how.

Meanwhile, Iuz is trying to find some Vecna punks to whack on.

Meanwhile, the players get involved somehow, (hopefully they have a previous experience with one of the gods).

Now, they head out to Tovag Barog, or that big stone henge like place in the Baklunki lands.  Somehow they discover it is a portal leading to a hidden Vecna worshipper hideout, among other places, such as a plane of ghouls, undersea, etc.

Doing something specific that I can't remember, maybe just stepping through a door, they end up in Ravenloft, in Cavitus, the realm of Vecna.  Eventually, they have to make their way into the citadel of Vecna, his actual halls and palace.

The forces of Iuz are still involved, maybe helping the players maybe hurting.

They make it into the palace of Vecna and discover they need relics of the old one to use against him, so you can get fingers, toes, scalps, the head of Vecna, etc.

Eventually, Vecna says, "Ha!  Punks, I make you all my beyatches!  And uses a secret word to enter Sigil and take over the Armory, or was it the Foundry?  The place with sphere of annihilation.

The Lady of Pain is not pleased, and though she has ultimate power in Sigil, it is revealed that the Lady of Pain and Vecna, or at least Vecna's secret word, (provided by the serpent) are equally ancient powers and she can only make him feel great pain, not kill him or boot him out.

It is now up to the players to stop him.

If they stop him, he gets booted from Sigil.  Ultimately, this event destroys and remakes the universe.  Voila, you have moved from 2E to 3E.  That is the official explanation behind the switch in editions.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 5, 2004)

Folks, EN World is not the place to discuss sharing illegal pds. So don't. Thanks.

(Note - offending posts deleted.)

- Darkness


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 5, 2004)

Wycen said:
			
		

> If they stop him, he gets booted from Sigil.  Ultimately, this event destroys and remakes the universe.  Voila, you have moved from 2E to 3E.  That is the official explanation behind the switch in editions.




Ah but is it an official explanation of the switch between editions? Many of the changes in the planes described at the end of the module are utterly non existant in the 3e MotP cosmology. I'm tempted more and more to think this is just an idea created after the fact to give the module more credence, though I could be wrong.

And it's a good module, it just makes the fatal error of around a page or so of material that attempts to explain The Lady of Pain, and that re-invents what The Serpent was in the first place. Previous to DVD, it was only a personification of magic, a way that Vecna referred to that abstract concept and venerated it as. It wasn't really ever an overpower or even a sentient being, or one of the 'ancient brethren' that DVD tries to depict it as. As well, the module doesn't say that The Lady is powerless to stop Vecna, just that she could instantly, but would destroy the multiverse in the process.

Now we've already have some pretty bitter arguments on some other threads here already w/ regards to DVD's status in canon for Greyhawk / Ravenloft / Planescape etc, and I won't really rehash all of that. However I will say that Planewalker has been working on handling the module and its relationship to the setting in the next chapter released on the site. People who like DVD will be happy, so will those who abhor it. Most of the events are used as is, it's only the information that's revealed suddenly at the end of the module concerning The Lady and The Serpent that get manhandled. In any event there was no in character link to that information for any PCs or NPCs in the module, heck it wasn't even necessarily told to players playing in that module.

It happened, just not perhaps for the same reasons it may have initially claimed. There should be less people offended on both sides of the issue once we release it.

And it was the Armory in Sigil that Vecna and cult took over and rebuilt from its ruins that had sat there untouched after the Faction War battle at the site. And on a related note, those spheres of Annihilation there came up missing after Vecna's forcible expulsion from Sigil. However it happened, most people assume The Lady's hand was involved one way or another, but the end result was the same, Vecna got hurled back to the prime, hemmoraging a good chunk of his divinity in the process. (And Iuz ripped his way free again).


----------



## jester47 (Mar 5, 2004)

Basicly Iuz is tricked by vecna into thinking that he has found (using some old stone tablets) that he can destroy vecna and become a greater god.  So Iuz marches on Tovag Barog.  The players being high level and knowing somthing is up follow Iuz.  After navigating the stone circle they find themselves in a reliquary of Vecna.  From there there is a gate to the realm of ravenloft where they wander through vecna's citadel Cavitus.  When they finally catch up to Iuz it is to watch the showdown.  But its all a trap that vecna set for Iuz and Vecna Absorbs Iuz's power and becomes a powerful god cause Demigod + Demigod = bigger god.  Vecna then makes a play for control of the multiverse.

Its interesting because the best part of the adventure is before they reach Planescape, and you could end it after Vecna Achieves god hood. 

Aaron.


----------



## wingsandsword (Mar 5, 2004)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Ah but is it an official explanation of the switch between editions? Many of the changes in the planes described at the end of the module are utterly non existant in the 3e MotP cosmology. I'm tempted more and more to think this is just an idea created after the fact to give the module more credence, though I could be wrong.




I think the idea that DVD was the explanation of the change in versions was that right before 3e came out, there was a series of ads run in gaming magazines (I remember seeing them in Knights of the Dinner Table) where they plugged several modules meant to be epic end-of-the-world modules that were supposed to help you move your campaign to 3e.  Of those, IIRC, DVD was the only one set in an official setting, instead of a generic module.

Therefore, it was the last module produced in 2e, and advertised as changing the worlds around to make room for 3e.

Personally, I stopped paying attention to PS canon at "Faction War", as far as I'm concerned (strictly personally, and my gaming group) that never happened.  It ruined the whole point of Planescape.  I suspect they ended PS with Faction War because they were gearing up to move to 3e and it's discontinuation of official published settings.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 5, 2004)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Personally, I stopped paying attention to PS canon at "Faction War", as far as I'm concerned (strictly personally, and my gaming group) that never happened.  It ruined the whole point of Planescape.  I suspect they ended PS with Faction War because they were gearing up to move to 3e and it's discontinuation of official published settings.




Well FW wasn't the last PS product produced, and there were several in the works to be produced that never got made because TSR/WotC folded PS back into the main generic DnD line.

From what I've heard there were plans to develop the setting past FW, and eventually roll back around to bringing the factions back in the long term. FW would have literally been the first 1/3 of that long term metaplot that never saw the light of day. This is just rumors I've heard from various folks, so it may not be true. However the cancelling of the PS line was done with stuff still on the table, it wasn't finished at all after FW.


----------



## Wycen (Mar 5, 2004)

Shemeska, yes I've read the "chicken and egg" bits about the edition change versus the timing of DVD.  And I know the Serpent was originally just flavor for Vecna's use of magic.  Yes, canon is relative to individuals.

It however doesn't change the fact that 3E is the new edition and "how things work" changed and most interestingly, Vecna is now a lesser god, not a demi-god.  I think he made out pretty good for all his effort.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 5, 2004)

Wycen said:
			
		

> It however doesn't change the fact that 3E is the new edition and "how things work" changed and most interestingly, Vecna is now a lesser god, not a demi-god.  I think he made out pretty good for all his effort.




Oh certainly, he very much had something to show for his efforts, even if he wasn't completely successful in the largest of his goals. He's no longer trapped in Ravenloft and he's up a notch in his divine power. Indeed he made out pretty good.

Frankly Vecna is one of my favorite deities for his history and personality.


----------



## herald (Mar 5, 2004)

DVD also has strong points other than just Canon. There are many well though out NPC's that can be interacted and tailored to your game. The middle section is the meaty part of the game. Backgrounds are well thought out.

To give you an idea of how to ramp up a few of the monsters. I'd pick up the Ravenloft Player's guide. There are more than a few liches in the game, make sure that some of them get the Ravenloft additions and add a few salient powers for being so old. The same goes for Vampires. 

And I'd keep the rule about Magic not working so well. 5% chance per spell level that any spell will fail. 

Come to think of it, I have never thought of Epic level characters in Ravenloft. In many ways you might think that thier powers might end up working against them. They might end up being darklords quickly.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 5, 2004)

It's German for "The Vecna, The."

Wait, that's not what you were looking for.  Never mind me...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 5, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> It's German for "The Vecna, The."



 Assuming that Vecna is female, plural or both, anyway.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 5, 2004)

Heh.  Leave it to a native speaker...

(The reference is to the Simpsons.  Sideshow Bob has "Die Bart Die" tattooed on his chest.  In court, he claims it's German for "The Bart, The."  Which as you note, actually is wrong. )


----------



## Zappo (Mar 5, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Assuming that Vecna is female, plural or both, anyway.



Mmm... hot nekkid vecnas... 

  (sorry for that image, feel free to curse me as you wake up screaming at 2 AM)


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm waiting now for the followup to DVD entitled... Live Vecna! Live!


----------



## LordVyreth (Mar 5, 2004)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'm waiting now for the followup to DVD entitled... Live Vecna! Live!




Followed by Run Vecna! Run!


----------



## cildarith (Mar 5, 2004)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Followed by Run Vecna! Run!




Or Go Vecna, Go!















Do you like my hand?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 5, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Mmm... hot nekkid vecnas...



Vecna could be a supermodel. Many of them are only skin and bones anyway so he'd fit right in.

And don't worry about my sleep; I've seen worse. Trust me, there's nothing quite like gaming 1-2 days straight until you finally need to catch a a few hours of sleep only to be woken up three hours later by a player who insists on telling you all the details of his character's new necrophilia-based ritual (for Vampire).


----------



## Darthjaye (Mar 5, 2004)

*Ahh Vecna you jester*

Funny stary i came across about Vecna made me post it here....hope it entertains all, and maybe a few evil GM's can pull something similiar off   


   An Important Safety Tip!
 Many years ago (back when we all were still playing D & D), I ran a game where I pitted two groups against each other. 
Several members of Group One came up with the idea of luring Group Two into a trap. You remember the Hand of Vecna and the Eye of Vecna that were artifacts in the old D&D world where if you cut off your hand (or your eye) and replaced it with the Hand of Vecna (or the Eye) you'd get new awesome powers? Well, Group One thought up The Head of Vecna. 

Group One spread rumors all over the countryside (even paying Bards to spread the word about this artifact rumored to exist nearby). They even went so far as to get a real head and place it under some weak traps to help with the illusion. Unfortunately, they forgot to let ALL the members of their group in on the secret plan (I suspect it was because they didn't want the Druid to get caught and tell the enemy about this trap of theirs, or maybe because they didn't want him messing with things). 

The Druid in group One heard about this new artifact and went off in search of it himself (I believe to help prove himself to the party members...) Well, after much trial and tribulation, he found it; deactivated (or set off) all the traps; and took his "prize" off into the woods for examination. He discovered that it did not radiate magic (a well known trait of artifacts) and smiled gleefully. 

I wasn't really worried since he was alone and I knew that there was no way he could CUT HIS OWN HEAD OFF. Alas I was mistaken as the Druid promptly summoned some carnivorous apes and instructed them to use his own scimitar and cut his head off (and of course quickly replacing it with the Head of Vecna...) 

Some time later, Group one decided to find the Druid and to check on the trap. They found the headless body (and the two heads) and realized that they had erred in their plan (besides laughing at the character who had played the Druid)...The Head of Vecna still had BOTH eyes! They corrected this mistake and reset their traps and the Head for it's real intended victims... 

Group Two, by this time, had heard of the powerful artifact and decided that it bore investigating since, if true, they could use it to destroy Group One. After much trial and tribulation, they found the resting place of The Head of Vecna! The were particularly impressed with the cunning traps surrounding the site (one almost missed his save against the weakest poison known to man). They recovered the Head and made off to a safe area. 

Group Two actually CAME TO BLOWS (several rounds of fighting) against each other argueing over WHO WOULD GET THEIR HEAD CUT OFF! Several greedy players had to be hurt and restrained before it was decided who would be the recipient of the great powers bestowed by the Head... The magician was selected and one of them promptly cut his head off. As the player was lifting The Head of Vecna to emplace it on it's new body, another argument broke out and they spent several minutes shouting and yelling. Then, finally, they put the Head onto the character. 

Well, of course, the Head simply fell off the lifeless body. All members of Group Two began yelling and screaming at each other (and at me) and then, on their own, decided that they had let too much time pass between cutting off the head of a hopeful recipient and put the Head of Vecna onto the body. 

SO THEY DID IT AGAIN!... [killing another PC] 

In closing, it should be said that I never even cracked a smile as all this was going on. After the second PC was slaughtered, I had to give in (my side was hurting)... 

And Group Two blamed ME for all of that... 

So let that be a warning to you - don't let your head get cut off unless you really know what you're doing.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 5, 2004)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'm waiting now for the followup to DVD entitled... Live Vecna! Live!





Ahh, your multiversal reality perspective is warped Shem...Vecna Lives came before Die Vecna Die.

And before Vecna Reborn...  

But we all know that belief shapes reality so maybe it came after...or hasn't happened yet?


----------

